# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Concerta

## miempresa

Beste mensen, ik heb een vraag kan ik concerta online kopen. wat is julie ervaring? en is het te vertrouwen?

----------


## sietske763

concerta nodig....
als je het echt nodig hebt door bv ADHD dan kan je het via recept van arts krijgen....
deze middelen ga je toch niet zelf bestellen.....
gebruik zelf ritalin of concerta.......op recept.

----------


## dotito

Begin niet op eigen houtje met medicatie, voor je het weet is heel je gezondheid naar de boem. Is al erg genoeg dat een mens chemische rommel moet gebruiken als het echt nodig is. Als het voor te studeren/blokken is, daar zijn andere middelen voor. Oké er zijn studenten die dat tijdens het studeren gebruiken, maar ik vind dat niet oké. Alé dat is mijn mening hé!

----------

